# Is the Registry retarded or am I???



## Eric (May 27, 2007)

So here I am trying to search the registry and it sucks.  If I put in "Ibanez" I get waaaay more results than I want... But if I put in "Ibanez UV", "Ibanez Universe", "Ibanez UV7PWH" I get nothing at all. How do I search for specific guitars in the registry or can you only seach for brand names?


----------



## Shikaru (May 28, 2007)

It says just under the registry logo: "Search is enabled ONLY for Make and Serial Number "


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2007)

^ What he said.

It's not a guitar catalog, it's a serial number database.


----------



## Eric (May 28, 2007)

AH, so in regards to my question it is I who is retarded. Thanks! But hey Chris  any chance of more search options?


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2007)

Not really - it is what it is. The forum search/photo gallery searches are all inclusive.


----------

